# Tawas River - First One



## frenchriver1

First sucker of the season on the river, big white...


----------



## frenchriver1

6 of them this morning in an hour before the rain.


----------



## andyotto

And its only February!:coolgleam


----------



## junkman

We are still waiting for the suckers to show up down here in the south east.


----------



## junkman

Anymore luck????


----------



## frenchriver1

High water and carried along junk makes fishing untenable, but I am guessing there will be crowds this weekend with warmer weather.


----------



## frenchriver1

Got them yesterday and today, at a pace that justifies facing up to the wind and weather.


----------



## frenchriver1

Too windy!!!!!


----------



## andyotto

frenchriver1 said:


> Too windy!!!!!


Yes. Lost power.


----------



## frenchriver1

Still a few catchable. Saw the first boat of the season launch yesterday.


----------



## frenchriver1

Boat launch dock now in place.


----------



## frenchriver1

Warm rain Sunday bought out the suckers, 22 today, and everyone was catching them....


----------



## frenchriver1

Caught a sucker yesterday with a lamprey attached, what an ugly critter.....


----------



## frenchriver1

Informal survey of boats coming in the launch reveals the eyes are hard to come by if at all.


----------



## frenchriver1

Eyes are in at night casting at the mouth, after the chocolate flood subsides...


----------



## frenchriver1

Added a carp and a big catfish to the list... More eye casters.


----------



## frenchriver1

Appears the suckers have had their days, almost a two month run, with some monster carp in the river now, big horses. Some eyes still taken in the evenings by the mad casters. First of the sheepshead being taken.


----------



## frenchriver1

Bass and cats are really tearing up the river. Bass not legal but fun to catch...


----------



## frenchriver1

Elbow to elbow on the river tonight, lots of bass and a few panfish being caught in the rain.


----------



## andyotto

I noticed that. Thought it might be catfish.


----------



## frenchriver1

UFB at the river today. Dude in full trout gear strides down to the river with a rather long rod and baitcast reel He tries unsuccessfully to cast a small yellow planer board with about a four foot leader with a large rapala attached. After about six attempts he gave it up and scooted back to his car. Too funny to watch him get wrapped up in the rig, just shook my head in disbelief.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives

frenchriver1 said:


> UFB at the river today. Dude in full trout gear strides down to the river with a rather long rod and baitcast reel He tries unsuccessfully to cast a small yellow planer board with about a four foot leader with a large rapala attached. After about six attempts he gave it up and scooted back to his car. Too funny to watch him get wrapped up in the rig, just shook my head in disbelief.


Ha Ha Ha I saw a guy try to wade across the mouth one time.


----------



## Corey K

frenchriver1 said:


> UFB at the river today. Dude in full trout gear strides down to the river with a rather long rod and baitcast reel He tries unsuccessfully to cast a small yellow planer board with about a four foot leader with a large rapala attached. After about six attempts he gave it up and scooted back to his car. Too funny to watch him get wrapped up in the rig, just shook my head in disbelief.



That does sound entertaining...I've seen some good ones the past couple seasons on the rivers...

A church walleye board doesn't require a person to cast it I suppose or at least I thought. Yeah I will swing em out while trolling to speed the operation up but....When I seen a guy try really hard to chuck a walleye board across the river last fall with a 7' Medium action spinning rod I about lost it. He managed to get the hot'n'tot tangled in the grass behind him on the cast and had a little mess...

Last wknd I must of met up with his brother, first attempt at scabbing my spot from across the river was interesting. A yellow/orange bobber the size of a mini basketball with skein and no weight. A couple drifts and he needed to refine his presentation, next came a planer board and skein with no weight I might add. I could see the skein spinning in a circle just mere inches below the surface 3' behind the board...Then hell that didn't work mine as well get out the Bechold fishcatcher flasher and put it ahead of the skein a do a drift!!!!!LMAO

Oh well we hooked 3 or 4 and landed 1 in front of them, just wasn't worth arguing and unfortunately they had a young kid with them...


----------



## Zofchak

Next time you see guys see a newbie struggling, perhaps you might want to consider giving them a hand?  Not everyone was lucky enough to have someone to show them the ropes when they were young.


----------



## frenchriver1

Zofchak said:


> Next time you see guys see a newbie struggling, perhaps you might want to consider giving them a hand?  Not everyone was lucky enough to have someone to show them the ropes when they were young.


There is a fine line between offering assistance and letting someone find out for themselves that their great idea will not work.


----------



## frenchriver1

Thanks to all 6,000+ folks who viewed the Tawas River posts. Anyone wish to guess the date for the first sucker in 2018? Looking out the window today I am guessing in May.


----------



## frenchriver1

Anyone snagged a 2018 sucker yet?


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon

I would say at the mouth in a couple weeks yet. Pretty cold water yet


----------



## frenchriver1

Would agree, but I was given to understand there were some hardy souls out there already, so just wondering. Have seen bass caught with ice still at the waterline and intermittently blocking the river.


----------

